# Gas meter bracket



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Any one know how this comes apart? It is I believe a 2 pound system, and the outlet of the meter bracket is 2". That is 2" pipe. The meter itself is attached by two unions on the underside of the bracket. The leak was at the outlet. Should the installer have put a union in right after the outlet, or is it unneeded. As the picture shows there are what looks like two hexagonal bushings above and below the actual fixed bracket itself. I was wondering if, and how these come apart. I was researching this and couldn't find anything. It eventually ended up getting cut out and repaired with a union and two threaded pieces, but I wasn't there for the repair. Bueller?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If it is at the building, there should be a union and gas cock where it enters the structure. If not, cutting one in may be your only option.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

A union would be nice but not necessary at all. Drop the meter, unscrew the 45 on the right, then unscrew the bottom nut (which looks like a union) then you should be able to pull up or drive the top union out of the yoke. You may have to unbolt the yoke from wall and drop it down some. Then just back everything out and fix leak. Add union for the next guy. Seems like you weren't there but now you know for the next time you are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> If it is at the building, there should be a union and gas cock where it enters the structure. If not, cutting one in may be your only option.


There was a union inside the structure, after about 8 fittings on a 9:30 pm service call


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> A union would be nice but not necessary at all. Drop the meter, unscrew the 45 on the right, then unscrew the bottom nut (which looks like a union) then you should be able to pull up or drive the top union out of the yoke. You may have to unbolt the yoke from wall and drop it down some. Then just back everything out and fix leak. Add union for the next guy. Seems like you weren't there but now you know for the next time you are
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did take the actual meter off with intentions to work backwards like you said. Those nuts wouldn't budge with my 18", I needed a 24 or bigger prolly. How do those nuts make a seal in the bracket?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

the top fitting (looks like nut or union) has female threads 2" I think you said, on the inside of the fitting. The out side of the fitting has threads at the bottom and the nut at the bottom tightens it to the meter yoke. At the bottom of that same fitting it has female threads for the 45. So it's basically a double bushing with threads on the outside for the bottom nut to tighten to the yoke. It's hard to explain but hopefully you get what I'm saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

That is the strangest reducing coupling I've ever seen.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

moonapprentice said:


> There was a union inside the structure, after about 8 fittings on a 9:30 pm service call












Aren't you an apprentice?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Neutral apprentice in wi, yes


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> the top fitting (looks like nut or union) has female threads 2" I think you said, on the inside of the fitting. The out side of the fitting has threads at the bottom and the nut at the bottom tightens it to the meter yoke. At the bottom of that same fitting it has female threads for the 45. So it's basically a double bushing with threads on the outside for the bottom nut to tighten to the yoke. It's hard to explain but hopefully you get what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks cook, that answer is what I was lookin for. never dealt with it before and was leary about messing with it, without knowing how it connected. U da man


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you happen to know if the threads that the top and bottom "double bushings" have are course thread or fine thread? I would assume course, but just being curious.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> Do you happen to know if the threads that the top and bottom "double bushings" have are course thread or fine thread? I would assume course, but just being curious.


you mean the piece in the meter bar with the big nut on it, yes standard gas line thread...the swivel from the utility is standard thread ...I would say anything NG related would be standard ips thread..


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you mean the piece in the meter bar with the big nut on it, yes standard gas line thread...the swivel from the utility is standard thread ...I would say anything NG related would be standard ips thread..



^what he said moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

